# Revell HALO kits



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

While I'm not really into the game, I always liked the designs. Now Revell presented prototypes for a new series of kits at the Nuremburg Toy Fair. 














































Coming in October.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

There is no escaping the legacy of Cameron and Aliens.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the news, they do look good. I'll interested in building them...And yes Aliens did leave a lasting influence.


----------

